# Other Places Around The World > Italy Travel Forum >  >  Has anyone stayed in a villa in  Tuscany, which I know covers a considerable area, that was really wonderful or can anyone recommend a villa agency that has been accurate and reliable?

## stuart

Has anyone stayed in a villa in  Tuscany, which I know covers a considerable area, that was really wonderful or can anyone recommend a villa agency that has been accurate and reliable?

----------


## nnoska

try parker villas, a great place in florence plazzo antellesi in piazza santa croce very nice central and reasonable in a historic palace

----------


## TPunch42

Wimco has villas in tuscany.  Have not used them there but they are great for St. Barts.  Take a look.

----------


## andynap

I used Parker Villas in 2001 and they were great as is their website and free brochures. Also got a big discount on a rental car. We stayed at a 4 bedroom villa just outside of the San Gimignano walls. Best location for Chianti, Siena, Florence, Lucca, Voltera, et al. Take a look at this website. Great for villa reviews and everything Italy.
http://www.slowtrav.com/italy/

----------


## KenC

Stuart,

Take a look at www.slowtrav.com.  This is my fav site for everything Italian.  They have an awesome community much like SBHonline.  

With regard to villas rentals, look at the villa rental review section where independent travelers have posted their reviews.  First, pick a location from Florence to Pienza in southern Tuscany.  We loved the Radda, Chianti area which is centrally located in wine country.  Also, Pienza--the views blew us away and the wine/food in this area is not to be missed.  Slowtrav also has a fabulous Restaurant Review Section. 

I would suggest that you go to the Italy forum, post a question as you have done here, give dates of travel, general location like Chianti, Pienza, Montalcino, Montepulciano, and budget.  There are many reputable villa rental agencies listed on Slowtrav.  Poke around.  The people are wonderful!

----------


## andynap

QUOTE:"Take a look at www.slowtrav.com. "

Didn't I just say that? LOL

----------


## JEK

> QUOTE:"Take a look at www.slowtrav.com. "
> 
> Didn't I just say that? LOL



Ornery. That is just ornery(Nap).

----------


## NYCFred

&lt;&lt;Didn't I just say that? LOL &gt;&gt;

Aw, andy, we're used to you repeating yourself...

I will be 'breaking fast' at the nephews today, who will give me the name of the villa rental agency he recently used...again, kinda like Wimco, big book of juicy villa pix...
will post the name of the outfit once I have it...
We're now thinking of renting out the beach house for August and doing a villa in Tuscany with the proceeds...kids, friends, etc etc
My dog will be pissed off, but.....

----------


## NYCFred

Parker Villas/ Italy 


Here's the name of the firm my nephew used....

----------


## andynap

I use Parker also out of Boston. Excellent web site and their brochure is the best. I got a 10 percent discount on my rental car using them. The villa in San Gimignano was fabulous.

----------

